# i dislike electricity



## irishff714 (Mar 16, 2015)

ok guys, i am about a day or two out from doing all the wiring on my 1980 gheenoe HS. i have a group 27 deep cycle up front that is my main battery mostly or my TM. I also have a lawn mower battery that i was using for my GPS and Bilge that was stored in the center seat. I am toying with the idea of doing away with lawn mower battery and running everything of of the Deep cycle. I am adding LED bow light and rear white lite, also adding interior led, why, why the hell not? lol, still going with the bilge which is a 800 gph, and my lowrance m68c gps/ff, so, should i just keep the lawn mower battery and use it to power all my small stuff and keep the deep cycle for the tm or can I hook everything into the Deep cycle, I am also going to be getting a 4 or 6 gang switch panel, what else will i need besides the switch panel? fuse block, grounding block, etc, I have never done any serious wiring like this but i have rewired my whole house, and yes it hasn't burnt down yet for all of you jokesters out there. my goal is to run all the wiring through the rub rails i got so it looked clean, i know i will need to run the GPs/ff cable opposite side of all other electrical due to possible interference. but any help is appreciate .


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I would splurge on a harbor freight ratcheting crimp tool. The home depot tyco electric heat shrink crimp fittings are OK. Tinned wire can be bought off the interweb. I like to add liquid electrical tape over the heatshrink crimp fittings.


----------

